# Game of Thrones somewhere other than HBO?



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I am thinking of cancelling our premium cable channels but am afraid that I won't be able to watch season 2 of Game of Thrones on Hulu Plus or anywhere other than HBO.  Am I correct?

We never watch any of our premium channels now (and we have them ALL) but season 2 of GOT is a must-see for me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It WILL become available on DVD.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm hoping it'll be available on NetFlix in the future but maybe that's just wishful thinking. The Tudors and (I think) Sparticus went to NetFlix and they're both HBO, so why not Game of Thrones?


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Eventually, you will be able to purchase it on DVD or even further down the road watch it on Netflix (maybe). But if you want to watch close to when it airs, you'll have to keep HBO (or acquire it using unscrupulous methods...). HBO and Showtime don't allow their content to be streamed on sites like Hulu (not even Hulu Plus).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dara England said:


> I'm hoping it'll be available on NetFlix in the future but maybe that's just wishful thinking. The Tudors and (I think) Sparticus went to NetFlix and they're both HBO, so why not Game of Thrones?


Sparticus and The Tutors were Showtime Show though.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I will probably just keep HBO.  I am too impatient to wait for DVD or Netflix.


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

You might appreciate this web comic about trying to find Game of Thrones elsewhere. 

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/game_of_thrones

The Oatmeal is always good for a laugh.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> Eventually, you will be able to purchase it on DVD


Release date for the DVDs is March 6! (when I pre-ordered I'm pretty sure it was March 15)


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Release date for DVDs of Season 2?  Wow!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Jorja Tabu said:


> Release date for DVDs of Season 2? Wow!


Bah! I've been reading the thread but forgot the OP was asking about S2. Nevermind....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> I will probably just keep HBO. I am too impatient to wait for DVD or Netflix.


I would, it is only a little more than a month away (can hardly wait!!), you can always cancel it after. They may give you a deal if you threaten to cancel it... they can do that.

I just love this show!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

erikhanberg said:


> You might appreciate this web comic about trying to find Game of Thrones elsewhere.
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/game_of_thrones
> 
> The Oatmeal is always good for a laugh.


Hahahah! Douchiest!


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Bah! I've been reading the thread but forgot the OP was asking about S2. Nevermind....


LOL I was psyched! I thought wow, they're really on their game...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

If you have a Roku box they will be offering HBOGO through that, so _Game of Thrones _would be available that way. Not sure if that service has already been launched through Roku (it was announced) and don't know how much it would cost. But it's something to explore as an alternative to cable TV.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I just looked it up myself and it seems weird. They're saying you must have a subscription to cable? If I have a cable subscription - why would I need this?

http://support.roku.com/entries/20585347-does-my-television-provider-offer-hbo-go-on-roku-devices


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DYB said:


> I just looked it up myself and it seems weird. They're saying you must have a subscription to cable? If I have a cable subscription - why would I need this?
> 
> http://support.roku.com/entries/20585347-does-my-television-provider-offer-hbo-go-on-roku-devices


Yep. To use HBO GO you must be a subscriber to HBO. Why would you need it? You don't, but they do offer sneak peeks, behind the scenes and other "perks" you won't see on the channel. I read a review of the GoT Blu-Ray and they said that alot of the extras were shown on HBO GO. (There is also "new" stuff for those of us who didn't use GO)

A friend just told me that XBOX Live will have access too.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Bah! I've been reading the thread but forgot the OP was asking about S2. Nevermind....


Haha, don't feel bad. I almost posted the same thing.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

DYB said:


> I just looked it up myself and it seems weird. They're saying you must have a subscription to cable? If I have a cable subscription - why would I need this?
> 
> http://support.roku.com/entries/20585347-does-my-television-provider-offer-hbo-go-on-roku-devices


Because it has pretty much the complete library of HBO series (some shows aren't on there, but all of the popular ones like The Sopranos, The Wire, Six Feet Under etc. are there) available to watch whenever you want. I do wish HBO would come to it's senses and offer the service to non-subscribers, but, as an HBO subscriber, HBO GO is a great perk to have.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Because it has pretty much the complete library of HBO series (some shows aren't on there, but all of the popular ones like The Sopranos, The Wire, Six Feet Under etc. are there) available to watch whenever you want.


Oooo, really? We only watched GoT so I only knew what was advertised after it. I've been wanting to watch True Blood.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

erikhanberg said:


> You might appreciate this web comic about trying to find Game of Thrones elsewhere.
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/game_of_thrones
> 
> The Oatmeal is always good for a laugh.


LOL *awesome*

Oh, and I ended up just keeping HBO, by the way.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't even subscribe to HBO GO through my Roku, even though I do have HBO, because my cable service provider (Comcast) isn't a "participating provider."


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> I can't even subscribe to HBO GO through my Roku, even though I do have HBO, because my cable service provider (Comcast) isn't a "participating provider."


What? Maybe that's been my problem, I'm Comcast as well but I was positive that they were a "participating provider".


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> What? Maybe that's been my problem, I'm Comcast as well but I was positive that they were a "participating provider".


I have DirecTV and I can get HBO GO on my iPhone and iPad but not Roku.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> What? Maybe that's been my problem, I'm Comcast as well but I was positive that they were a "participating provider".


Nope. Every party needs a pooper and that's why we invited Comcast.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> Nope. Every party needs a pooper and that's why we invited Comcast.


Had to look. Comcast is participating. BUT Roku is not supported.

Forum with the answer on how to get it to work in general (choose xfinity not Comcast), and saying ROKU doesn't work http://forums.comcast.com/t5/DVR-Manager/HBO-GO-No-Access-via-Comcast/m-p/939393#M28215

And Comcast's page about HBO Go http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/hbo-go which says,


> Get unlimited access to over 1,400 episodes of your favorite HBO shows, including HBO original programming, hit movies, sports, comedy and much more, right from your computer. Free with your HBO subscription.
> 
> Learn more about HBO GO from their website at www.hbogo.com. If you don't currently subscribe to HBO GO, you can order it online.
> 
> Need additional help? Feel free to contact us.


If that's incorrect, that's false advertising.


----------

